# Is it okay to give my dog Osteo-Bi-Flex?



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

The kind with MSM and 5-Loxin? It also contains vitamin C. I take them myself, and it seems more cost effective than the ones made specifically for dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, it is just fine. If it was a liquid with a sweetner then possibly a bad idea but a caplet is fine. If you have a dog with potenial oxalate crystal issues then the vitamin C isn't a good idea but normal dogs do great with supplemental vitamin C. Sassy took tripleflex by nature made for years and years and it really helped her out. Even though it isn't made to be tasty the dogs still liked them.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Thanks! I gave her half a caplet yesterday just to see if she would even take it. I dipped it in peanut butter like I do with any pill she has to take, and she gobbled it up. What's funny is she hears me open the cabinet where I keep medicine, and she comes running, because she associates that with the peanut butter. LOL. I think she knows there's a pill inside but she doesn't mind.


----------

